# Envie de démissionner



## Nounoujuju61 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Je vous suis depuis un moment mais n'ai jamais écrit.
Aujourd'hui j'ai besoin de vos lumières.
Voilà.
J'ai en garde L. depuis ses 3 mois, elle a aujourd'hui 2 ans.
La maman est infirmière à l'hôpital le papa est souvent en déplacement. Les horaires sont donc variables sur la semaines, contrat 30h semaine.
La maman me l'a mets en accueil sur ses jours de repos également pour pouvoir effectuer ses rendez vous personnel, sport, ménage...en soit pas de souci.
Mais car il y a un mais, elle est toujours en retard que ce soit à l'arrivée ou au départ, le matin 15 minutes après l'heure prévue le soir idem, je facture biensur mais je ne peux rien prévoir.
Elle me prévient de la veille pour le lendemain des changements de planning, je veux bien comprendre que dans son métier il y a beaucoup d'imprévus mais la je sature. Je n'ai plus de vie privée. 
Elle se permet de divulguer des choses qu'elle voit chez moi (un petit qui en pousse un autre elle en parle au parent employeur avant que j'ai le temps de le faire)...
Elle amène sa fille peu importe l'heure couche salle, en pyjama, petit déjeuner non pris malgré le fait que je lui ai déjà dis qu'au delà de 8h je veux que les enfants arrivent propres et en ayant mangé.
Et ce matin la petite arrive à 7h et je n'ai pas de chaussures pour la journée, départ prévue à 20h.
Je réclame des chaussons depuis un mois...
Bref la coupe est pleine, j'envisage de démissionner que feriez vous à ma place?

Désolé pour le pavé et merci de ne pas porter de jugement je débute dans le métier.


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Alors si vous débutez, il faut apprendre à vous imposer dès à présent.
Avec le planning que la maman a, pas sûr qu'elle trouve à vous remplacer facilement. Donc il faut remettre les choses à plat.
Dans le contrat, il est écrit combien de temps à l'avance elle doit vous informer d'un changement de planning ? ? ? ? 
Si oui elle doit le respecter.

En gros, vous êtes susceptible d'accueillir sa fille n'importe quel jour de la semaine ? de 7h à 20h au maximum ? et elle ne vous paie que 30h ? ? ?
Alors dites lui dès à présent que vous avez des choses à faire le soir et que si l'enfant n'est pas partie à l'heure, vous serez obligée de l'emmener avec vous, mais que du coup vous ne savez pas à quelle heure vous rentrerez.
Le matin, si l'enfant est en retard, vous mettez 5mn à ouvrir en prétextant que vous aviez commencé une activité avec les autres enfants et que vous n'avez pas entendu. Ou alors vous partez en promenade....
Et si rien n'y fait, évoquez une éventuelle démission. . . si elle pense avoir du mal à retrouver quelqu'un elle va peut-être faire un effort.


----------



## Titine15 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Eh bien je chercherai un autre contrat et des que c'est trouvé je démissionne. Ou sinon, je fais part à la mère de mon envie de démissionner et elle me licencierai peut être. Mais dans les 2 cas je ne continuerai pas le contrat.
Vous pouvez aussi la prendre entre 2 yeux et lui dire tout ce que vous ne tolérez pas ou plus. Elle changera peut être mais j'en doute sérieusement  
Bon courage


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Ouch ! Une journée d'accueil de 7h a 20h ! J'espère que cela n'est pas tous les jours ! Sinon les parents ne voient pas beaucoup leur enfant ! 
En une journée vous avez presque travaillé la moitie des 30 h hebdomadaires de votre forfait. Quels sont vos jours et horaires d'accueil sur une semaine ? J'espère que vous ne vous faites pas rémunérer au réel ? 
J'ai quelques doutes. 
Pour le reste, les paroles s'envolent et les écrits restent. Ayez une conversation avec ce pe et énumérez tous les points posant problème. Puis envoyez un écrit type SMS ça peut se faire pour garder une trace écrite de cette "conversation". Refusez l'enfant non changé de la nuit à son arrivée si cela se reproduit. N'hésitez pas à la reprendre si elle fait des réflexions concernant vos autres accueillis.
En un mot : fermeté ! 
Concernant le respect des horaires invoquez l'assurance professionnelle qui ne jouerai pas si problème en dehors des horaires du contrat de travail.
De plus, votre contrat de travail doit prévoir un délai de prévenance pour toute demande de changement d'horaires. Et ce n'est pas la veille pour le lendemain alors dites : NON
Voici déjà quelques petites choses à tenter. 
Et surtout, cherchez un autre accueil et démissionnez dès que possible. Car il étonnerait que cela s'arrange vraiment.


----------



## NounouNam (27 Juillet 2022)

Vous débutez, on a tous plus ou moins eu ce problème. 
Faut mettre les pieds dans le plat et dire que ce n est plus possible. Perso l heure d arrivée, aucun problème, je vis ma vie, vous êtes pas à l heure et je sors, ben les parents me rejoignent.
Par contre le soir c est niet.  J ai encore du boulot après, donc, à l heure.
Je sais que certaines rajoutent une clause du genre "toutes heures en plus non autorisées est de 10€/H.

Sincèrement, il faut leur dire, c est plus possible, c est dur de se lancer mais c est un gros ouf après. 

Courage, foncez !


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir tu ne seras pas jugée car c'est tout ce qu'une assmat déteste . Il faut remettre cette maman dans les rails . Pour l'enfant couche sale a n'importe quelle heure et en pyjama .demande a cette maman si elle sort les fesses sales et dis bien que le petit restera toute la journée en pyjama puisque c'est la tenue qu'elle a choisi. Pour le soir commence par dire ce soir soyez bien à l'heure j'ai un rdv  et soyez aussi a l'heure tous les soirs comme indiqué au contrat 
Il faut réussir à être aimable et ferme a la fois.
Bon courage


----------



## violetta (27 Juillet 2022)

Et comment demander a la maman si elle sort les fesses sales tout en étant aimable...
Vous m'avez fait rire nounoucat...


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

En lui demandant avec un grand sourire ! 😂🤣


----------



## violetta (27 Juillet 2022)

Heu j'imagine la tronche de la maman....


----------



## Nounoujuju61 (28 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toute pour vos réponses, je vais demander un entretien avec les deux parents, pour leurs dire que des changements s'imposent, sans quoi je démissionnerai.
J'ai déjà dis à la maman que je ne tolérai pas le pyjama et la couche salle en lui demandant si elle partait en pyjama au travail mais ça réponse a été, "elle a bien le temps de courir le matin quand elle ira à l'école".
Mon conjoint me dit de prendre que moi car il ne reste que 1 ans mais moi je me dis que un an ça peut être très long.
En tout cas merci à toutes.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, suite à votre entretien je me permets de vous conseiller comme déjà dit dans mon précédent post d'en garder une trace écrite. 
Ainsi, si ce parent employeur décidait de vous faire "une crasse" après votre entretien et votre "menace" de démissionner si rien ne change, et aille inventer je ne sais quelle histoire et se plaindre auprès de la pmi, vous aurez des biscuits pour appuyer votre version des faits. Toujours assurer ses arrières comme on dit. 
Et surtout, commencez dès à présent des recherches pour trouver un autre accueil. 
Bon courage.


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

vous pouvez effectivement faire un mail après votre conversation, pour lui rappeler par écrit les soucis évoqué lors de votre entretien, et restant très factuelle.
les débuts dans le métier sont souvent comme ça, vous apprendrez à les repérer plus vite, mais certains cachent bien leur jeu et on peut encore se faire avoir.
C'est un cas sans espoir, et 1 an, c'est beaucoup trop long, je serai vous, je chercherai de suite un autre contrat.
Je ne fais plus de contrat à planning depuis longtemps, mais quand j'en faisais, je n'avais jamais mes planning en temps voulu, voici des clauses à prévoir si vous avez d'autre contrats de ce type:
CONTRATS A HORAIRES VARIABLES

L’accueil hebdomadaire sera de 20h, avec une amplitude horaire de 7h30 (exemple) à 18h30 (exemple) du lundi au vendredi.
Le planning devra être fourni 1 mois à l'avance, à défaut de planning fourni dans les temps, sera pris en compte celui du mois précédent."

Que si le planning n'est pas fourni dans le délai, il sera appliqué le planning de la semaine précédente.
Que toutes heures en dehors sera réglées en HC

2. Que l'AM se reserve le droit de refuser de faire des HC.

3. Que toute HC que l AM n'a pas acceptées et qui sont imposées (retard le soir) par les parents sera de 10€ net

4. Que passé 15 min de retard l AM effectuera les sorties, ou activités prévues, à charges au parents de la rejoindre ou d'attendre son retour.

FERIES PLANNINGS VARIABLES

Clause supérieur à la CCN : Les semaines où sera inclus un jour férié, le nombre d'heures de travail ainsi que le nombre de jour de travail seront diminués au prorata du nombre d'heure hebdomadaire signé au contrat.
Exemple : Le contrat est de 27h/semaines sur 3 jours variables du lundi au vendredi.
Lors d'une semaine comprenant un jour férié l'assistante maternelle ne devra travailler que 18h
(27h/3jours = 9h x 2 jours =18h) sur 2 jours.

"Jours fériés : (Art 11 ccn) (clause contractuelle Art supérieur à la ccn) :
- Tous les jours fériés sont chômés et payés sans condition.
- Les cotisations salariales et patronales n’étant pas à la charge de l’employeur, les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas concernées par la journée de solidarité : lundi de pentecôte férié.
- En cas de planning variable, avec contrat de moins de 5 jours d’accueil par semaine, et jour de repos non fixe, le jour férié tombant pendant la semaine d’accueil sera automatiquement considéré comme un jour qui aurait dû être travaillé (si normalement 4 jours d’accueil par semaine, alors il restera 3 jours d’accueil la semaine du jour férié).


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Alors je l'ai déjà posé cette question j'avais un papa qui ne savait pas se lever le matin mais toujours tiré a 4 épingles .son fils de plus de 2ans arrivé en couche de la nuit et en pyjama. 
Alors je lui avais dit que son petit resterait en pyjama toute la journée. Et je lui avais demandé mais vous est ce que vous sortez le matin les fesses sales? Mais NON c'est pas pareil c'est un bb ! Non ce n'est plus un bb et là on rappelle la règle enfant propre petit dej pris et habillé. Je lui avais dit c'est un manque de respect pour l'enfant et nounou. Le message était passé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Nounoujuju tu as raison demande un rdv avec les 2 parents pour rappeler fermement les règles et les termes du contrat mais surtout ne parle pas de démission . Si le rdv fait son effet ils peuvent rectifier le tir. Et s'ils ne veulent pas changer leurs manières ils vont te licencier.
Après ce rdv faire un mail pour bien noter les règles comme convenu a l'entretien. Après cela si l'enfant arrive en pyjama maman repart l'habiller. Si retard le soir vous partez en promenade et rentrez qu'une demie heure plus tard le sourire aux lèvres , désolé j'avais un rdv j'ai emmené choubidou.


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Juillet 2022)

C'est quand même triste ce manque de respect envers vous et envers son enfant. et en plus la maman est infirmière ? 
Comme dit précédemment, imposez vous ! pas facile, c'est vrai, mais c'est nécessaire.
Et quelle est l'amplitude horaire sur la journée ? avez vous indiqué ça sur votre contrat ? j'en ai un, planning variable, mais j'ai indiqué 8h/18h, et un jour la maman m'a demandé si je pouvais garder le petit jusqu'à 18h30 et ben non, pas possible (et en plus, j'avais RDV ce jour là à 18h15).
Vous avez aussi des impératifs familiaux, faire les courses, sport, etc....,vous n'êtes pas à sa disposition. Elle prend bien du temps pour elle sur ses jours de repos ...
et vous avez aussi d'autres enfants en accueil !
Donc RDV avec les parents, mettre les choses au clair,  si ça leur plait pas, ils vous licencient. 
Courage !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Et moi je me pose la question de ce que dirait la PMI car apporter un enfant chaque jour avec la couche pleine de pipi et caca elle trouve cela normal ??? il y a bien quelque part une maltraitance du PE non ? la PMI nous emmerde pour bien moins que çà !!! çà me laisse rêveuse !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Ça va Angèle tu sembles toujours énervée ?


----------



## Chouchou301 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Il est arrivé une fois qu'un parent me dépose l'enfant avec sa couche pleine de la nuit, en pyjama à 8h. Je lui ai demandé de changer la couche de son enfant avant de le quitter pour la journée (et que son enfant resterai en pyjama puisque je n'avais pas de tenue pour l'habiller et qu'il n'avait qu'un pyjama de rechange dans son sac), pas par respect pour moi car j'ai bien compris qu'il se fichait de ce que je pensais, mais par respect pour son enfant !!! 
Le soir j'en parlais avec la maman... Cela ne s'est pas reproduit durant le contrat. 
Il faut vous affirmer, remettre les choses au clair... et faire respecter le contrat qu'elle a signé.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Nounoucat1 plus pour longtemps énervée🤣 mais la PMI s'est permise de m'emmerder une fois pour un PE malhonnête et juste pour des couches doudou et autre pas rendus alors je ne vois pas où est la maltraitance sur enfant là !!! j'étais tellement remontée cet AM là que je n'ai pas eu de suite mais qd même ! je ne comprends pas toujours leurs réflexions ! j'ai un jour appelé la PMI pour un soucis et bien lors de mon problème avec la ramette qd la puer et l'infirmière sont passées à la maison elles avaient tout dans mon dossier alors avant d'appeler la PMI pour un quelconque soucis et bien il faut y réfléchir par 2 fois afin que cela ne se retourne pas contre nous ... par contre la PMI ne nous rend compte de rien si on porte un soucis à savoir si quelqu'un s'est déplacé chez les PE bref c'est secret !!! et de lire certains posts me met en colère car je n'aime pas l'injustice dans mon métier comme dans ma vie de tous les jours ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Pour ma part la pmi je n'ai eu affaire que pour les renouvellements et ça s'est bien passé ! Comme tu dis parfois les PE malhonnêtes se vengent en appelant la pmi avec des motifs bidons . Je serais curieuse de savoir ce que la pmi dira a l'assmat pour la grosse gastro .Mais confier un enfant très malade c'est gonflé ?!
Bonne soirée Angèle


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Faut dire a la maman de changer son enfant chez vous ou elle repart avec 

un incident peut arriver mais tout les jours c’est non ….


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonne soirée Nounoucat1


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

ça arrive qu'un enfant fasse caca pendant le trajet, mis il y a une grande différence avec l'enfant qu'on sort du lit sans le changer, la couche ne porte pas toute l'urine de la nuit, et l'enfant est propre et habillé


----------



## Nounoujuju61 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour. As toutes, bon cette fois ma decision est prise je démissionne.
La petite est arrivée ce matin à 11h20 au lieu de 11h, en retard comme d'habitude.
Pour une fois habillée et couche propre mais le ventre vide. Pauvre petite puce.
Et la maman, à peine arrivée m'incendie de bêtises.
Parce que ça fille a regardé jeudi dernier 5 minutes de dessin animés dans le cadre d'une activitée sur la gestion des émotions, dessin animés que j'ai biensur expliqué et qui été en rapport avec le livre lu ensuite et les activités manuelles également.
Bref je lui explique cela, chose que je n'ai pas caché puisque écrit dans le cahier.
Et chez moi jamais de télé inutile à cet âge bref.
Derrière elle me dit et puis ma fille me dit que vous lui donné du chocolat et des bonbons et que chez vous elle boit du coca...
Euh non jamais, ma fille qui elle est grande cela lui arrive mais jamais la vôtre puisque je sais pertinemment que vous êtes contre.

Bref il n'y a plus de confiance donc tchao et bon débarras et tempi pour mes droits pôle emploi, c'est ça ou je vais finir chez les zinzins.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Tu as bien raison d'en avoir ras le pinpon

Par contre je ne lui aurai pas donner satisfaction en démissionnant. 

Je lui aurai signifié mon  mécontentement et je lui aurai dit quelle n'a nul besoin de m'accabler d'autant de reproches non fondés et que si la confiance n'y est plus qu'elle cherche une autre AM pour me remplacer


----------



## abelia (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, vous avez raison quand la relation avec le parents est comme cela et qu'il n'y a plus la confiance, il vaut mieux arrêter. Recherchez vite un autre contrat. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Breizh (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Rappelez lui les termes du contrat, proposez un avenant au contrat, pour la modification des horaires, si vous le souhaitez. Il faut tout notifier sur un contrat pour éviter les situations pesantes.


----------



## liline17 (2 Août 2022)

vous pouvez lui dire que vous cherchez de suite un autre contrat et que si elle veut avoir la maitrise de quand le sien s'arrête, il vaut mieux qu'elle cherche vite quelqu'un.
Une fois trouvé votre remplaçante, elle devra vous licencier, si elle ne se bouge pas, dites lui que vous avez des RDV pour des entretiens.
C'est une manière de l'obliger à vous licencier.


----------



## Capri95 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
Ah! Les PE indélicats 
J'ai eu le coup avec une maman qui voulait le meilleur pour sa petite. Rien n'était trop beau pour la miss, enfin dans ses paroles parce que ses actes ne reflétaient en rien le soit disant bien être pour sa fille.
La crèche ? N'en parlons pas ! ( tant mieux pour moi)
C'était au début de ma carrière, pas forcément bien informé des arnaques.
Elle était au RSA, maman solo de deux enfants mais était en formation pour devenir soit disant " gouvernante "

Moi bonne poire 🍐 j'accepte le contrat ( je peux vous dire qu'à l'heure d'aujourd'hui se ne serait plus la même)
Dès le premier mois problème de paiement..bref ce n'est pas allé en s'arrangeant. Résultat des courses fin du contrat, et que de galère pour récupérer mon maigre dû ! 😤
Quand la PMI est passée pour mon renouvellement, elle m'a demandé ce qui c'était passé et sa date pourtant !
La puéricultrice m'avait dit qu'elle avait dit que je ne lui avait même pas rendu le tube de dentifrice de sa fille  ! Car oui je devais l'aider à se brossé les dents ( maladies des dents)
Que je devais l'utilise pour mon fils !! Je vais en pharmacie et parapharmacie pour acheter le dentifrice de mon fils.
Et pas au DM magasin discount en Allemagne. Je vous raconte pas la tronche du dentifrice.
Bref et quelques mois plus tard une collègue voit la gamine en crèche 😅
Elle était allée pleuré pour avoir une place en crèche au près de la PMI.
En cassant bien du sucre sur mon dos.
La PMI n'en n'a pas fait cas " je pense que l'histoire du dentifrice c'était de trop même pour la PMI. 😏


----------



## Griselda (2 Août 2022)

En effet à ta place, sans rentrer dans les details du pourquoi et du comment je lui dirais que je me rends compte finalement que ses besoins d'organisation à la louche ne me conviennent pas du tout et donc que je souhaite que ce contrat s’arrête dès que possible. Je lui explique qu'étant informée de mon souhait avant l'officialisation par un courrier la première des 2 qui trouve une solution de rechange prendrait alors la responsabilité de la rupture dans le respect du préavis. Je la rassurerais: pour elle un simple courrier mentionnant un retrait d'enfant suffira sans soucis particulier car contrairement à un salarié lambda il n'est pas utile de trouver une raison à prouver pour rompre le contrat, c'est une procédure simplifiée. Dès lors le préavis commencera à la 1ere présentation du courrier officiel, au dernier jour effectif le solde de tt compte et attestation POLEmploi et zou.
Le fait de l'avertir dès aujourd'hui avant d'avoir trouvé un autre contrat lui permettra sans doute d'être moins crispée avec cette mauvaise nouvelle car elle aura un peu plus de temps pour te trouver une remplaçante, peut être même avant toi. 

Vu tout ce que tu décris, je doute qu'une mise au point suffise.
La question des horaires, certes elle n'a peut être pas compris que les 15 mn' du matin ne peuvent pas se récupérer le soir sans ton accord.
Qu'un planning DOIT être fournis et ne peut être changé sans ton accord avec un delai de minimum 2 mois et sinon ce n'est pas 30h/sem mais 45h qu'elle doit regler.
Mais sincèrement si en tant qu'infirmière justement, il est encore nécessaire de lui expliquer l'importance de ne pas laisser la couche de la nuit plus que nécessaire (c'est la 1ere chose qui doit être faite en levant l'enfant, même si on ne sort pas!), franchement, c'est peine perdue. 
Donc oui, si ça te pèse, il est temps d'agir car je doute que ça change.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Août 2022)

Bonsoir pour ma part pas de démission par contre a 11h05 promenade et je ne rentre qu'à l'heure des repas des autres petits. Et si elle critique l'activité bien que je désapprouve la télé au moins de 3 ans je lui dis vos bêtises ne m'intéressent pas si vous n'êtes pas contente de mon travail changer d'ass mat . Et je suis une pro de la petite enfance je n'ai pas besoin des conseils d'une maman qui ne nourrit pas sa petite le matin et a aussi du mal à l'amener propre et a l'heure .et oui pas commode nounoucat !


----------



## caninou (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
"_je n'ai pas besoin des conseils d'une maman qui ne nourrit pas sa petite le matin et a aussi du mal à l'amener propre et a l'heure_", euh non nounoucat1 on n' est pas là pour faire des réfléxions aux PE sur leur comportement vis à vis de leur enfant, par contre si on estime une négligence on en fait part à la PMI. Perso, je ne dirai pas ça suite aux gentilles réflexions de cette dame envers Nounoujuju61, je dirai simplement : "je vois que mon accueil ne vous convient plus, il n'y a pas de problème vous pouvez toujours me licencier un contrat peut se rompre à tout instant, par contre si vous ne le faites pas, c'est moi qui vous donnerai ma démission car je ne peux continuer un accueil avec un manque de confiance de la part de mes employeur, il en va du bien être de votre l'enfant "je reste toujours pro, diplomate sans aucune agressivité (j'ai passé l'âge, pas bon pour mon cœur) , en gros je les prends à leur propre jeu. En parallèle, je chercherai tranquillement un autre contrat, il faut arrêter de perdre son temps avec les casse pieds, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Août 2022)

Bien-sûr caninou pour la part je n'ai jamais eu à être désagréable avec des employeurs mais on dirait que ça devient tendance les PE qui abusent et ne respectent pas le contrat signé.


----------

